# Found Cat, Please Share



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

One reason why cats should be indoors is to save me from being nearly killed by a bus tonight.

Somebody frantic knocking on my door, this beauty almost knocked down by a car, so I go outside to see a black cat sitting in the road, starts walking up the road when suddenly I see the bus, both myself and the frantic person waves at the bus driver to slow down but no, in full aim of the cat.

To the frantic persons horror, I run in the road, grabbed cat and the bus just missed me.

Now being black and at night, I will say the driver was unaware of the situation but gosh that was so close.

Anyway, I now have this beauty, not micochipped and nobody knows of its owner, please can we share and keep a watch on missing adverts in the hope of me reuniting with an owner and also trying to educate that a black cat outside in the road at night is not the brightest idea.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done CC though I wouldn't advise making a habit of it,. Glad you and the cat came to no harm, looks a lovely boy/girl. :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, he is a neutered male.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

There was one door I didn't knock on and I hope that is not the owner as they have already lost 5 cats on the road since Xmas, they don't agree with indoor cats so no point trying to educate them, I have tried many times.

I wish microchipping cats were a legal requirement.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I guess that's one of the cats nine lives used up. I don't think humans are that lucky tho. Please do not make a habbit of playing chicken with busses 
Very pretty cat I would be devastated if I lost it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh Dear, cat does belong to the people who have lost cats on the road, they asked if I still had him and I said no, he wanted to go back outside so I let him out.
Tried again telling them that it was very close last night and traffic cant see dark cats at night, they just said cats are free roaming and if the choose to sit in the road chances are they get knocked down.

Told them I don't agree and being an owner they should take more care, but they don't care.

Now not sure what to do, legally not my cat but I have already picked up 3 cats of theirs off the road, this cat will get knocked down and next time I may not be around to help.

Cat is not microchipped and cats do stray far especially in Spring/Summer with wildlife around, although they will just go and get another cat.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If I were you and was in a position to keep him I would.
Or rehome him to an indoor home only.

Next him might not be so lucky and you could be picking up his body off the road. 
They don't sound like they give a toss about their cats so balls to them and just keep him or rehome him.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Its a dilemma. If you let him go, you're probably condemning him to death. I hate people like that, they don't care about their pets.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow CC, what a hero you are!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

That's a hard one. I have a black cat whom is outdoors cat but we try to keep him in at night as I don't like him out in the dark. We have also put a GPS collar on him.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

> they just said cats are free roaming and if the choose to sit in the road chances are they get knocked down.


If they don't microchip and they don't seem to care at all whether their cats come back or not, surely you could just sneakily rehome? I know it's not legally right but it morally is. If they have lost that many cats in such a short space of time, they'd probably just assume the same happened to this poor lad.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

lizbsn said:


> In theory, this makes sense, but then they'd probably just go get another cat and get that one killed...


This one will get killed and they'll get another one anyway that will also get killed....So may as well save one that you have the power to.

3 of my cats do go outside and sometimes at night too but they came to me as strays and they won't be kept in but if I had lost 5 in 4 months I wouldn't be having any more cats, at least not without cat proofing my garden. They're not supposed to be easy come easy go....I can't believe anyone can be so callous

Catcoonz, I know what I would be doing but I wouldn't be publicizing it. I'd remove the pic too


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Polski said:


> Catcoonz, I know what I would be doing but I wouldn't be publicizing it. I'd remove the pic too


I agree with Polski


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What evil scum to have all theses cats and just let them die on the road.
I would keep him if you can and find him a home.


----------

